# Vet does not approve of ACV



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

I brought up the topic of ACV to my vet regarding Kiya's tear stain, and he informed me not to do it because it was make her PH level imbalanced and her urin too acidic. I read on these forums, that a lot of people use it for yeast, and tear stain problems or is he mistaken and thinking that I would be feeding a large dosage to Kiya? I was thinking of only giving her half a teaspoon with breakfast and dinner - She weighs 2.7lbs.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

They say a tsp for a small dog is sufficient but your girl is tiny....I think a half tsp is good enough for her for now just once a day JMO. As for your vet......I wouldn't listen to him but that's me. My vet totally approves of it


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

That was actually the main reason I chose not to do it. I considered it for tear stains, and yes, it works by changing the pH of the tears. So I started wondering how good it was to change the pH of my dog's body, as I know pH imbalances cause urine crystals. I couldn't find anything that talked about that concern, or any concerns really, but I didn't feel comfortable with it. I decided to try wiping the ACV on the stains (though you have to be VERY careful to avoid the eyes or it'll sting terribly, it's not really recommended). But he found the smell so repulsive that it wasn't worth it...you'd have to do it everyday.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

The Wonders of Apple Cider Vinegar
Benefits Of Apple Cider Vinegar For Dogs | Hearty Pet Talkin' Tails Blog


ACV is fantastic and I recommend it to everyone.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Funny, my vet thinks ACV is ineffective because you can't feed a sufficient quantity to alter the pH of tears or urine.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I love the stuff. 

Is your dog having urinary issues?


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

No she's not having any urinary issues, I want to use it for tear stains. Well after reading the above posts, as well as the links twoisplenty provided, I'm going to go ahead and try it. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

You can buy PH testing strips for fishtanks, pools or anything that tests ph. You can give it to her and test her urine. In my experiences ACV has helped to BALENCE their PH. I would imagine if you gave them hoards of it it could cause upset, but i doubt the 1/2 tsp would cause a problem. 

Usising the PH test strips (i used ones for fish tanks and you just look at the chart and see what color you are looking for to be normal ph.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we've had many discussions about vets and how we need to be our dogs' advocates...it's not so different than going to a human doctor.

do your research, as you've stated already...and love your dog..

what's that line?

trust, but verify?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I put acv in the water bowl. 
I have been doing it so long that I actually can't remember why I started..... 
We've never had any urinary issues at all with our pack of 7 dogs.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

does acv in the water help with eye goobers and gunky ears?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

magicre said:


> does acv in the water help with eye goobers and gunky ears?


Eye goobers! That's why I started doing it! Mousse had gross ones when we got him. Now he doesnt. I think it works, or its coincidence, but HR no longer has gooey deamons spawning from his eyes in the morning.


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

I was going to put ACV in Kiya's water but she doesnt drink a lot of water in the first place, so I was thinking of just putting it over her breakfast


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

What about also just diluting it with some water and using a q tip to rub it on her tear stains?


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

She moves her head around too much, I would be terrified of getting that in her eyes.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, I tried ACV in Rubys water dish too, I started with half a teaspoon to see if she would notice it in there. And she did, she sniffed her water and wouldnt drink it, so I add 1/2-1 teaspoon with each of her meals. Sometimes she drinks it, sometimes she doesnt. Shes annoying like that lol.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Tear stains are caused by red yeast that grows on the moisture from the tears that are on the face. Unlike white vinegar ACV becomes a sweetener when processed by canines. Google apple cider vinegar sweet for more information. Below is a link from an experienced maltese breeder with the possible treatments for tear stains.
Tear Staining: The Causes & Cures


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

magicre said:


> does acv in the water help with eye goobers and gunky ears?


Zymox Otic works wonders for gunky ears. It is better than any product purchased from a vet.
Amazon.com: Pet King Brand Zymox Otic Enzymatic Solution for Pet Ears, 1.25 Ounces: Pet Supplies
For information on how Zymox works.
Information


----------

